# My first "waffle" stitch blanket



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

This is my first attempt at Waffle stitch crochet .....its a gift for a young lass in work whos baby boy is due 6th Dec. I dont have a pattern...i done a row of chains till i thought it was wide enough then just got stuck in. I did get a lot of help from youtube!!! iv been teaching myself crochet the past few weeks and i love it...its so fast compared to knitting,but i think knitting will still be my first love :thumbup:


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice! I've seen several pictures on this forum that make me want to learn to crochet. This is one of them!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!!! No one could tell that this was your first blanket. I've been crocheting for many years and have never done a waffle stitch project. After seeing your blanket, I may just do one now.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow :thumbup: :thumbup: That is Beautiful !!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Your work & design are beautifully done!


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

perlie24 said:


> Beautiful blanket!!! No one could tell that this was your first blanket. I've been crocheting for many years and have never done a waffle stitch project. After seeing your blanket, I may just do one now.
> Thanks for sharing.


This is my second crochet blanket,the first was Catherine wheel stitch. This one is my first waffle stitch one,thank you for the lovely comments.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

arkynana said:


> Your work & design are beautifully done!


Thank you


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> Wow :thumbup: :thumbup: That is Beautiful !!


Thank you


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> Very nice! I've seen several pictures on this forum that make me want to learn to crochet. This is one of them!


Thank you


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely so perfect makes me want to get over my knitting obsession and back to crochet.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

The is just lovely. New to crochet, must have been a natural craft for you...


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

what a beautiful blanket, well done


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Some Mom will be happy.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's beautiful. Hard to believe this is your first blanket. I've been crocheting for over 40 years and don't recall ever doing the waffle stitch. Will have to try it out. I love the way it looks. And the ribbon adds such a designer look.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## kaya (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, I love to crochet and this is the first time I see a waffle blanket. I am try my hand at knitting but just can't get the hang of it. As for crochet I do this by looking at the blanket or whatever the object it that I want to crochet and figure it out on my own. Or the someone will show me how she did and I usually catch on that way and go from there. What I need to do is learn how to read and make it from instructions. Any Beautiful blanket. Angie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

If that is your first crochet project, I can't imagine what your knitting looks like... LOVE the stitch. I can weave a waffle fabric, but have never seen it in crochet. The shape of the blanket is also new to me and so attractive. Wonderful, wonder, work. She is going to be thrilled.....


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

It's beautiful. The blue satin ribbon is just right for it.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

redquilter said:


> That's beautiful. Hard to believe this is your first blanket. I've been crocheting for over 40 years and don't recall ever doing the waffle stitch. Will have to try it out. I love the way it looks. And the ribbon adds such a designer look.


Thank you


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If that is your first crochet project, I can't imagine what your knitting looks like... LOVE the stitch. I can weave a waffle fabric, but have never seen it in crochet. The shape of the blanket is also new to me and so attractive. Wonderful, wonder, work. She is going to be thrilled.....


Thank you


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

whodlum said:


> It's beautiful. The blue satin ribbon is just right for it.


Thank you


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

kaya said:


> Beautiful blanket, I love to crochet and this is the first time I see a waffle blanket. I am try my hand at knitting but just can't get the hang of it. As for crochet I do this by looking at the blanket or whatever the object it that I want to crochet and figure it out on my own. Or the someone will show me how she did and I usually catch on that way and go from there. What I need to do is learn how to read and make it from instructions. Any Beautiful blanket. Angie


Lol,I'm like that with this crochet lark....I don't understand the lingo in pattern form but I'm away like a bullet if I watch a demonstration. Hang in there with the knitting.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I love the blanket it's great!
Makes want to try one too.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Would never have guessed it was your first. The waffle stitch looks very nice. Is it easy?


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats lovely !!!! Cant believe you've only just learned to crochet !! Once again, inspirational


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh it's beatiful!,well done!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely. Makes you want to crawl into it.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Think it is the first time I have seen the waffle stitch and it looks stunning.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Very pretty blanket, beautifully made


----------



## ladylove (Oct 5, 2011)

I love this blanket also new to crocheting,right now i'm latching a Hello Kitty Rug. Going to try and make this blanket when done.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

What a beauriful blanket I am trying to get to grips with crocheting patterns you have inspired me


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

What a nice touch!


----------



## Beckie (Jun 14, 2011)

Where did you get the pattern, would to make it, I have a baby shower to go to plesae send me the infor thanks,[email protected]


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

Wow that is so pretty, i love it, well done love the stitch.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautifully worked! I love the "envelope" look. I love to crochet, but knitting is my "first" love. I prefer crocheting with thread and knitting with yarn. Although I will knit with thread on occasion.


----------



## Mama (Sep 6, 2011)

What a lovely blanket - makes me wish I could crochet.

Mama


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

That is really really nice - you have made a beautiful blanket. I have never seen waffle stitch before but like it very much.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## pamdiel (Sep 13, 2011)

Very pretty. I would also like to have the pattern. Please email me the link [email protected] - thanks! Pam


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

I like that a lot, nice work!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Love your blanket, do you have a pattern stitch for this.
Would love to try it.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Lion Brand has a free pattern for a waffle stitch scarf:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80986AD.html?r=1


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Well Miss Maggie-Pie, those You Tube lessions certainly paid off! This is a lovely blanket for that 'soon to come' baby. I love the pattern stitch and the 'envelope' end result. That's quite creative. Yes, crochet does go so much faster than knitting but you'll use a FAR greater amount of yarn in your crochet projects than in your knitted ones. Crochet stitches have come a long way and are still evolving from those same boring sc's, dc's, hdc's, tr's, blah, blah, blah of years gone by. Your little creation is a testament to that evolution. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Very pretty blanket and a different looking stitch.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Oh, your blanket is lovely!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Like others, I too love to crochet and have never done this particular pattern. Some weeks ago, someone asked about the difference between crocheting and knitting. I love crocheting because it is so fast, but it eats up yarn! Given the cost of specialty yarns, knitting is much more economic. Still, I keep a crocheted blanket for the "next" baby, and it will have to be this pattern.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is absolutely lovely! It looks like a wonderful envelope in which the baby could have arrived! What a nice touch with the ribbon! And you're a beginner? Wow! Wonderful! Thanks for sharing. Keep up the great work. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

What a great job! I can't believe you are new to this and you are teaching yourself. You will surely be a fantastic artist!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

good job, love it


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful work. I'm originally from Sunderland, now living in the USA. I remember taking school trips to the ice rink in your town and ging to the Dewer Cup tenis tournament down there! Great memories!!


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Hate to be a copycat but I absolutely Love your blanket. Can't believe its your first. Just gorgeous.

Please show us more. Thanks.
Kathy


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

That blanket is just absolutly beautiful. I just know the young lady will be thrill beyond measure when she get it.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

This blanket is absolutely precious. You did a wonderful job. Cute design too!

MaryAnn


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

you're teaching yourself well!! very nice work and the pattern is lovely! I enjoy crocheting, but I agree knitting will always be the best!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

look lovely well done


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like your blanket. It is a lovely original design and nobody would know you were still learning.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Lovely workmanship. Your design is very creative. Hard to believe it's your first crochet project. The satin ribbon adds a lot.


----------



## Gill Hindmarsh (Sep 11, 2011)

it truly is beautiful - well done.


----------



## Sylvia Jurgens (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,Good on you,really beautiful.Sylvia.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

This is so pretty and beautifully done!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful!! Waffle stitch is intriguing! Love the blue ribbon border around it - keep up the great work!


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful! I've never seen the waffle stitch before. Will have to look for the stitch on Google.
Angel


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Wow....thank you everyone for your lovely comments,gives a lovely warm glow. Xx


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

That is very nice, well done!! I must get "stuckin" myself. :lol: 

Pam


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

its lovely. i would like the pattern. ive never seen anything like this.. is the pattern available.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful work, I am having a friend that is having twin girls the last of Nov. This would really make a nice gift. I think I will try to find the pattern.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous, lucky baby. You made a fantastic job of it. Very professional job.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Beautiful blanket. Would never have guessed it was your first. The waffle stitch looks very nice. Is it easy?


Hiya,..yes the waffle stitch is very easy to follow. Type waffle stitch crochet into your search engine and a few sites will come up for YouTube. It was on that site I learnt how it's done. Regards Maggie


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Maggie, I looked at the You-Tube sites and it was explained very well, can't wait to try this one. I mostly knit, but this is too pretty not to give it a try. - Monica


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

oh your work is beautiful could look at that little baby gift all day love the finish with the ribbon edging super,


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket and stitch....i can only crochet, but have never done this stitch. Was it hard to do..?


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

You did a good job for a beginner. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Very very nice, you have done a superb job there.


----------

